# Race crew openings?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I live on the central coast of california and I'm looking for crew openings for races anywhere in California. I want to gain experience and this seems to be the best way to gain it from what I can tell. I have only owned a boat for about 7 months now but I'm absolutely obsessed. Let me know if you know of anything or you need an extra hand.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

You might want to post this in the "Crew Wanted" area. Should help you locate something.


----------

